# Hanyori Dango Final movie



## technohive (Aug 21, 2007)

I really like this series and it was really a dream come true that they would have another sequel which is Final movie but too bad because I was here in philippines I could not see the HYD Final movie. I would like to asked if were we can see it and also if when are they going to released the DVD version of the movie?


----------

